# Mustang propeller uncovered after 62 years !



## v2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Fragments of a Second World War fighter plane, buried for 62 years, have been unearthed in a farmer's field.

The P-51 Mustang III crashed in Gould's Farm, Duckend Green near Rayne, during a dive-bombing exercise on August 2, 1945.

Its pilot, Polish W/O Aleksander Pietrzak reported problems after taking off from nearby Andrewsfield airfield, Stebbing, but continued after checking his plane.

Mr Pietrzak, a respected doodlebug-destroyer, later lost control of the aircraft at around 50 ft, and was ejected as it started to climb.

He died instantly, and his place crashed after climbing to 3,000 ft, records show.

Farm owner Roger Jiggins had been trying to uncover the truth about the incident, when crash site historians from The Remembrance Society, based in Buckinghamshire, got in touch.

Archeologist David King said the team, aged ten to 62, had hoped to uncover more of the 12 cylinder aircraft, but were pleased to find a propeller, exhaust and engine valve, among other parts.

He said: "We had the full report on the aircraft made at the time which indicated there would be a lot of wreckage but it appears they have done more recovery than they stated."

Melvin Brownless, also of the society, said: "Once the propeller is cleaned up it will make a good centrepiece. The local historical society in Rayne want a report to put on their website and a few pieces to keep. It was quite exciting when we found the propeller as we thought here was a good chance there would be other ones. The engine has just shattered into a million pieces."

Pensioner David McGregor, an eye-witness to the 1945 crash, joined them to tell of the ball of fire he saw descending on the field at the time.

More: wingsmuseum.co.uk


----------

